# non-judgmental



## Kasrav

Hallo WordReference Freunde,

I am trying to qualify learning atmosphere with a German equivalent of non-judgmental.

eine *nicht wertende* Lernatmosphäre

I have seen this being used in articles on mindfulness, education, pedagogy. 

But my audience is general. So I am worried whether the word can be misinterpreted by a general reader as "not valuing". 

I have offene, neutrale, ermutigende as possibilities, but somehow it does not quite give the same meaning. Because what I want to convey is teachers should create a learning atmosphere, where there will be feedback-constructive criticism, but it wont be judgmental on the student s capabilities, potential etc.

Is there a single word adjective you can suggest? Danke im Voraus.

kasrav


----------



## elroy

“tolerant”?


----------



## Kajjo

_ohne Vorurteile?_


----------



## bearded

''urteilslos''?

Cf. urteilslos


----------



## Demiurg

Kasrav said:


> eine *nicht wertende* Lernatmosphäre
> 
> I have seen this being used in articles on mindfulness, education, pedagogy.
> 
> But my audience is general. So I am worried whether the word can be misinterpreted by a general reader as "not valuing".



"nicht wertend" fits perfectly and is unambiguous - even for a general audience.  "not valuing" would translate to "nicht wertschätzend".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Maybe:
eine positive Lernatmosphäre ohne Benotung


----------



## Kasrav

Demiurg said:


> "nicht wertend" fits perfectly and is unambiguous - even for a general audience.  "not valuing" would translate to "nicht wertschätzend".


vielen Dank, demiurg


----------



## tatüta

Eine Atmosphäre kann nicht werten und deshalb auch nicht nicht wertend sein. Eine offene Lernatmosphäre, jenseits von Bewertungen.


----------



## Boyar

tatüta said:


> Eine offene Lernatmosphäre, jenseits von Bewertungen.


_Eine neutrale Lernatmosphäre ..._
oder
_In die Atmosphäre der Unvoreingenommenheit._


----------



## Kajjo

tatüta said:


> Eine Atmosphäre kann nicht werten


Das englische Original formuliert ja ebenso und bei der Übersetzung muss man den Autor nicht korrigieren oder verbessern. 

Außerdem sind solche Wendungen doch sowieso nur moderne Füllphrasen, weit überwiegend Blabla. Ich finde schon, dass "nicht wertend" die mit Abstand beste Übersetzung für "non-judgmental" ist.


----------



## tatüta

Kajjo said:


> Das englische Original formuliert ja ebenso und bei der Übersetzung muss man den Autor nicht korrigieren oder verbessern.
> 
> Außerdem sind solche Wendungen doch sowieso nur moderne Füllphrasen, weit überwiegend Blabla. Ich finde schon, dass "nicht wertend" die mit Abstand beste Übersetzung für "non-judgmental" ist.



Im Original funktioniert es einwandfrei! Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass "judgmental" ein Adjektiv ist, "wertend" ein Partizip. 

Und klar, es ist die beste Übersetzung des Wortes an sich, abgesehen von "wertfrei".


----------



## Kajjo

tatüta said:


> Und klar, es ist die beste Übersetzung des Wortes an sich, abgesehen von "wertfrei".


"Wertfrei" bedeutet doch was anderes oder ist zumindest nicht sicher als nicht wertend zu verstehen. Bei "wertfrei" kann man durchaus spontan "ohne Wert" verstehen, was bei "nicht wertend" nicht der Fall ist.


tatüta said:


> Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass "judgmental" ein Adjektiv ist, "wertend" ein Partizip.


Ja, den Unterschied sehe ich. Da hat das Deutsche Pech gehabt, dass hier ein Partizip adjektivisch verwendet wird. Aber so ist es halt, wenn man Füllphrasen erschafft: Nicht immer halten sie genauerer Betrachtung stand.


----------



## tatüta

Kajjo said:


> "Bei "wertfrei" kann man durchaus spontan "ohne Wert" verstehen, was bei "nicht wertend" nicht der Fall ist."



Das stimmt, ist aber vom Kontext abhängig und: "wertfrei" wird auch frequent genutzt. Hört man nicht ständig den Satz "Ich sage/meine das jetzt ganz wertfrei" oder kommt mir das nur so vor?



Kajjo said:


> "Aber so ist es halt, wenn man Füllphrasen erschafft."



Was meinst du in dem Zusammenhang mit Füllphrasen? Ich fasse es so auf, dass explizit dies hier ausgedrückt werden soll:
"Because what I want to convey is teachers should create a learning atmosphere, where there will be feedback-constructive criticism, but it wont be judgmental on the student s capabilities, potential etc."


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Außerdem sind solche Wendungen doch sowieso nur moderne Füllphrasen, weit überwiegend Blabla.


 I don't know what you're talking about.  In English, "non-judgmental" is a very meaningful word.  A non-judgmental learning environment is one in which no one is judged -- for example, for making mistakes, for not understanding something, for struggling with a certain concept, etc.  No one is made to feel inferior or worthless.  At least ideally.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

tatüta said:


> jenseits von Bewertungen.


›Bewertungen‹ kann man hier gut verwenden  aber „jenseits von“ hört sich für meinen Geschmack zu hochgestochen an.

Vielleicht:
eine positive Lernatmosphäre ohne Bewertungen



Schlabberlatz said:


> Maybe:
> eine positive Lernatmosphäre ohne Benotung


----------



## tatüta

Schlabberlatz said:


> "aber „jenseits von“ hört sich für meinen Geschmack zu hochgestochen an."



Ja, da hast du recht. "Ohne Bewertungsdruck" wäre noch eine Möglichkeit. 

@Kasrav: I understand that "open" alone seems too vague. Why not adding the word constructive?

"Offene, konstruktive Lernatmosphäre ohne Bewertungsdruck".


----------



## Kajjo

tatüta said:


> "Ich sage/meine das jetzt ganz wertfrei" oder kommt mir das nur so vor?


Aber das hat doch eine ganz andere Bedeutung, oder?

"Nicht wertend" bedeutend, dass man keine Bewertung nennt, also schwerpunktmäßig wohl nicht abwertet oder als negativ einstuft.

"Wertfrei" bedeutet, dass man etwas rein sachlich vorbringt, keinen Wert zuweist, weder im Guten noch im Schlechten. Es geht nicht darum, sich einer Bewertung zu enthalten, damit der andere sich besser fühlt, sondern darum, eine Thematik ohne Betrachtung möglicher Werturteile rein sachlich zu diskutieren.


----------



## tatüta

Kajjo said:


> Aber das hat doch eine ganz andere Bedeutung, oder?
> 
> "Nicht wertend" bedeutend, dass man keine Bewertung nennt, also schwerpunktmäßig wohl nicht abwertet oder als negativ einstuft.
> 
> "Wertfrei" bedeutet, dass man etwas rein sachlich vorbringt, keinen Wert zuweist, weder im Guten noch im Schlechten. Es geht nicht darum, sich einer Bewertung zu enthalten, damit der andere sich besser fühlt, sondern darum, eine Thematik ohne Betrachtung möglicher Werturteile rein sachlich zu diskutieren.



Ah! interessant! Die Bedeutung des Wortes ändert sich in meiner Wahrnehmung nicht mit dem Objekt der Bewertungszuschreibung (Sachefrage oder Schüler), ist aber natürlich möglich, dass das anders festgelegt ist.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> sich einer Bewertung zu enthalten, damit der andere sich besser fühlt


 That’s not what being non-judgmental is about.  It’s not “I think you’re stupid, but I’m not going to tell you.”  It’s “I recognize that there are many reasons someone may struggle as a student, so I’m going to focus on encouraging them and helping them learn, rather than pass judgments on their intelligence, etc.”.


----------



## tatüta

elroy said:


> That’s not what being non-judgmental is about.  It’s not “I think you’re stupid, but I’m not going to tell you.”  It’s “I recognize that there are many reasons someone may struggle as a student, so I’m going to focus on encouraging them and helping them learn, rather than pass judgments on their intelligence, etc.”.



We haven't become used to this concept yet in Germany. We were told from an early age that if we didn't get what we were taught, we should get prepared to sell Pretzels on the street. A friend of mine had a teacher who compared the brains of his 15-year-olds with the brain of a turtle (that was in the middle of the 90ies). We were stuffed with judgements like these, it was totally normal. For respectful, encouraging behavior towards pupils the term "Kuschelpädagogik" is applied. I first understood the entire impact of this socialization 10-15 years later.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> It’s not “I think you’re stupid, but I’m not going to tell you.”


I think, this is actually what really happens, but people are hypocrites and lie about it. Every teacher unconsciously and consciously notices who is talented, bright and smart and who's not. 


elroy said:


> It’s “I recognize that there are many reasons someone may struggle as a student, so I’m going to focus on encouraging them and helping them learn, rather than pass judgments on their intelligence, etc.”.


But ultimately the teacher has to pass a judgment, a mark, exam, test. Or the whole education system fails entirely, because without targets and exams many people have no drive to perform. Also reward in form of a good mark is very motivating and without it all degrades to nothingness.

I really don't believe in these non-judgement claims. For me it's a cul-de-sac and surrender of educational aims.


----------



## tatüta

Lehrer können Begabungen nur innerhalb der Grenzen einschätzen, die ihnen die eigene Begabung setzt. Zum Lehramtsstudium entschließen sich in der Regel mittelmäßig begabte Personen, was, soweit möglich, mit Lerneifer und Anpassungsvermögen kompensiert wird. Im besten Fall verfügen sie über ausgeprägtes Gespür für Zwischenmenschlichkeit, leider werden sie vor Studienbeginn keinem diesbezüglichen Test unterzogen.

Besonders begabte Schüler werden nicht nur häufig übersehen (das Phänomen unerkannter Hochbegabter ist seit vielen Jahren hinlänglich bekannt), sie sind bei einigen Lehrern ausgesprochen unbeliebt.

Gedenken wir an dieser Stelle Hermann Hesse und Thomas Bernhard und allen anderen hochintelligenten Menschen, die unter der Schule litten. 

Schule.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo, I think you're missing the point again.  Being non-judgmental does not mean

1.) not recognizing talent/giftedness
2.) not assigning low grades to those who perform poorly
3.) not assigning high grades to those who perform well

None of these are mutually exclusive.

Being non-judgmental is about avoiding an attitude that negatively impacts students _psychologically_ by lowering their self-esteem in a toxic way.  Being judgmental does not help anyone.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> Kajjo, I think you're missing the point again.  Being non-judgmental does not mean
> 
> 1.) not recognizing talent/giftedness
> 2.) not assigning low grades to those who perform poorly
> 3.) not assigning high grades to those who perform well
> 
> None of these are mutually exclusive.
> 
> Being non-judgmental is about avoiding an attitude that negatively impacts students _psychologically_ by lowering their self-esteem in a toxic way.  Being judgmental does not help anyone.


Ach so, es gibt also auch bei "non-judgmental" Noten und Bewertungen. Ich ziehe dementsprechend meine Vorschläge zurück (#6 und #15).


----------



## tatüta

Es geht um persönliche Bewertungen, nicht um Leistungsnachweise; Bewertung ist insofern nicht falsch, aber die Gewichtung liegt eher auf dem Aspekt des Verurteilens. Man sieht an der Diskussion, dass es schwierig ist, eine Haltung bzw. ein Konzept aufzugeben, wenn ein entsprechender Term fehlt. Die Bedeutung von "judgmental" und "non-judgmental" ist sehr eindeutig, trotzdem herrscht unter Deutschsprechern Verwirrung darüber.


----------



## Kajjo

tatüta said:


> Die Bedeutung von "judgmental" und "non-judgmental" ist sehr eindeutig, trotzdem herrscht unter Deutschsprechern Verwirrung darüber.


Das Konzept ist mir nicht klar. Es ist für mich nur Blabla. Das schwappt so eine Modebegriff aus den USA rüber und alle nicken kräftig, obwohl es eigentlich in der Praxis nicht-existent und nichtssagend ist.


----------



## tatüta

Kajjo said:


> Das Konzept ist mir nicht klar. Es ist für mich nur Blabla. Das schwappt so eine Modebegriff aus den USA rüber und alle nicken kräftig, obwohl es eigentlich in der Praxis nicht-existent und nichtssagend ist.



Kajjo, die Tatsache, dass dir das Konzept nicht klar ist, heißt nicht, dass es dem englischen (urspr. lat.) Begriff nicht inhärent wäre. 

judge = verurteilen, richten. 
-mental (Suffix von lat. mens = Geist) = doing the action of, having the result of

judgmental erster Beleg 1873, definiert als "involving the exercise of judgment".


----------



## Kajjo

tatüta said:


> dass es dem englischen (urspr. lat.) Begriff nicht inhärent wäre.


Das Adjektiv ist ja auch prinzipiell OK, meine Ablehnung richtet sich eher darauf, dies mit "Atmosphäre/Lehre/Unterricht" zu verbinden.

"Nicht wertend" als Übersetzung haben wir ja alle akzeptiert, unabhängig davon, wer von uns das Konzept nun gut oder schlecht findet.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Vielleicht könnte man auch das Prinzip des verneinten Gegenteils anwenden. Weiter oben kam das Wort ›wertschätzend‹ vor:
eine wertschätzende Lernatmosphäre?


elroy said:


> That’s not what being non-judgmental is about.  It’s not “I think you’re stupid, but I’m not going to tell you.”  It’s “I recognize that there are many reasons someone may struggle as a student, so I’m going to focus on encouraging them and helping them learn, rather than pass judgments on their intelligence, etc.”.


Oder wäre eine freie Übersetzung besser?:
eine unterstützende Lernatmosphäre?
fördernde??

›nicht wertend‹ hört sich doch irgendwie so an, als gäbe es keine Bewertungen/ Noten.


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> wertschätzende


Wertschätzend und nicht-wertend sind völlig verschiedene Dinge.


Schlabberlatz said:


> ›nicht wertend‹ hört sich doch irgendwie so an, als gäbe es keine Bewertungen/ Noten.


Ja, leider, auch wenn die meisten heutzutage dieses "Konzept" kennen und wissen, was gemeint ist. Aber ja, es klingt erstmal seltsam.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hm, völlig verschieden? Das leuchtet mir spontan nicht ein.


----------



## Kajjo

Nicht-wertend lässt doch gerade Werturteile über die Person weg, während wertschätzend eher das gegenteil ist und jemandem gegenüber den Wert explizit ausdrückt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ja gut, wenn man es so betrachtet, hast du recht.

Ich bin von elroys Beschreibung ausgegangen. Ich denke, ›wertschätzend‹ könnte ganz gut dazu passen. Jeder Schüler soll erstmal positiv gesehen werden. Man geht davon aus, dass man Schüler, die Schwierigkeiten haben, mit Förderung unterstützen kann, so dass sie sich verbessern.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> ''urteilslos''?


finde ich nicht so passend. 

"urteilsfrei" vielleicht?


----------



## Kajjo

Was habt ihr alle gegen die Standardübersetzung "nicht wertend"? Die hat sich doch eingebürgert! Alle andere Versuche haben eine andere Bedeutung.


----------



## tatüta

Kajjo said:


> Was habt ihr alle gegen die Standardübersetzung "nicht wertend"? Die hat sich doch eingebürgert! Alle andere Versuche haben eine andere Bedeutung.



Naja, hatten wir doch oben: 
Das Partizip ist sperrig. 
Semantisch deckt "(nicht) wertend ein breiteres Bedeutungsspektrum ab, als "(non)-judgmental", das stiftet Verwirrung. 
Der entscheidende Aspekt ist der des (Ver)urteilens.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> Was habt ihr alle gegen die Standardübersetzung "nicht wertend"?





Kasrav said:


> But my audience is general. So I am worried whether the word can be misinterpreted by a general reader as "not valuing".





tatüta said:


> Semantisch deckt "(nicht) wertend ein breiteres Bedeutungsspektrum ab, als "(non)-judgmental", das stiftet Verwirrung.





Schlabberlatz said:


> ›nicht wertend‹ hört sich doch irgendwie so an, als gäbe es keine Bewertungen/ Noten.






Kajjo said:


> Die hat sich doch eingebürgert!


Magst recht haben:


Kasrav said:


> eine *nicht wertende* Lernatmosphäre
> 
> I have seen this being used in articles on mindfulness, education, pedagogy.


Wenn der Begriff etabliert ist, ist es wahrscheinlich doch das beste, sich damit abzufinden. Man kann das ja mit einer Erläuterung oder Fußnote versehen, wenn der Text sich an Nicht-Experten richtet.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Es ist für mich nur Blabla. Das schwappt so eine Modebegriff aus den USA rüber und alle nicken kräftig, obwohl es eigentlich in der Praxis nicht-existent und nichtssagend ist.


 This is inaccurate and offensive.  You yourself say the concept isn't clear to you, yet you presume to pass such a sweeping judgment on those who use it?   You're being judgmental toward those who use the term! 

I've tried to explain what the term means.  If you need more clarification, let me know.


----------



## Demiurg

So wie ich es verstehe, darf man Faulenzer nicht mehr "Faulenzer" nennen, aber man darf ihnen weiterhin schlechte Noten geben, wenn sie ihre Hausaufgaben nicht machen.


----------



## tatüta

Demiurg said:


> So wie ich es verstehe, darf man Faulenzer nicht mehr "Faulenzer" nennen, aber man darf ihnen weiterhin schlechte Noten geben, wenn sie ihre Hausaufgaben nicht machen.



Demirurg, dann verstehst du es wie Kajjo. In einer konstruktiven Lernatmosphäre maßt du dir gar nicht erst an, Schüler, die ihre Hausaufgaben nicht machen, als faul abzuurteilen. Du bist dir dessen bewusst, dass deine subjektive Meinung kein objektives Urteil ist und dir dessen bewusst, dass es viele Gründe haben kann, warum ein Schüler seine Hausaufgaben nicht macht. 

Damit meine ich nicht die Psyche oder die familiären Umstände. Der Schüler könnte sich rein motorisch mit dem Schreiben schwertun und die Frustration darüber vermeiden wollen (bei Hochbegabten ist dies z.B. nicht selten der Fall), er könnte ein Lerntyp sein, der Inhalte besser mündlich in Diskussionen erarbeitet als in Stillarbeit, er könnte das selbstständige Erarbeiten der reinen Repetition und dem Auswendiglernen (fressen und ausspucken) vorziehen usw. Alle diese Gründe geben weder Auskunft über die Intelligenz noch über den Charakter des Schülers. Um den Schüler zu fördern und zu fordern gilt es herauszufinden, was ihn stimuliert und auf welche Weise er seine persönlichen Bestleistungen erzielen kann.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ich finde es auch nicht so einfach, diesen Begriff zu definieren (geschweige denn ihn verständlich zu benennen). "Urteil" hat (unter anderem, grob) zwei verschiedene Bedeutungen:
1. Benotung, Bewertung, sachliche Zusammenfassung der Tatsachen
2. Verurteilung, letztlich Bestrafung
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, bedeutet "non-judgmental", dass auf die Verurteilung (also die zweite Bedeutung) verzichtet wird. Nicht aber auf die erste Bedeutung.


----------



## Kajjo

tatüta said:


> Alle diese Gründe


Aber ich erwarte doch von einer dauerhaft zugeordneten Lehrkraft, dass sie sich dafür interessiert, welcher Grund nun vorliegt und nicht einfach achselzuckend kapituliert, das nicht-wertend nennt und der Sache nicht auf den Grund geht. Falls der Schüler faul ist, hat es doch ganz andere Konsequenzen für die Noten als wenn er wirklich z.B. an Legasthenie leidet, hochbegabt ist oder zu Hause misshandelt wird. Nein, ich kann dem "nicht-wertend" nichts angewinnen. Wenn sich herausstellt, dass es bloße Faulheit ist, dann muss man das auch bewerten dürfen. 

Ich finde diese ganze "nicht werten"-Sache völlig daneben. Natürlich wertet man ununterbochen, findet Dinge gut oder schlecht, passend oder unpassend, beleidigend oder lobend oder oder oder. Warum sollte man sich solcher höchst menschlichen Gefühle verweigern? Das ist gegen die Natur des Menschen und dient auch nicht der Sache.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> nicht einfach achselzuckend kapituliert, das nicht-wertend nennt und der Sache nicht auf den Grund geht.


 Once again, you are mischaracterizing non-judgmentalism and being judgmental yourself.  


Kajjo said:


> Wenn sich herausstellt, dass es bloße Faulheit ist


 How can you determine that it's "bloße Faulheit"?  What does that even mean?  Just as poor performance has its reasons (as you said), and it's helpful to try to figure out what those reasons are if possible, what may appear to be "bloße Faulheit" is more than likely the surface manifestation of something deeper.  Because it can be difficult to pinpoint what that something deeper is, and because most of the time it's not a direct, straightforward reason but a host of complexly interwoven factors, it's not healthy for you to presume to pass judgments on a student's character or disposition that may very well turn out to be completely wrong and in any case are highly likely to discourage the student and possibly lead to undesirable outcomes like learned helplessness.  The healthiest approach is to stick to the indisputable _facts_ and do what you can to promote the highest level of success among students.  *Calling a student "lazy" is not likely to achieve that. *


Kajjo said:


> Warum sollte man sich solcher höchst menschlichen Gefühle verweigern? Das ist gegen die Natur des Menschen


 Not everything that is human nature is constructive, helpful, or conducive to thriving. 


Kajjo said:


> dient auch nicht der Sache


 On the contrary, judgmentalism is harmful and counterproductive, while non-judgmentalism is healthy.  If a student is already struggling to get good grades, for whatever reason, it helps no one to make matters worse by making them feel inferior or worthless.  While some students may not be too bothered by it, many will, and that's enough of a reason not to do it.  We don't use offensive language, for example, just because some people may not be bothered by it.  We avoid offensive language as a rule because most people will be bothered or hurt by it, and because it's generally not constructive or fruitful to use it.


----------



## tatüta

elroy said:


> Once again, you are mischaracterizing non-judgmentalism and being judgmental yourself.
> How can you determine that it's "bloße Faulheit"?  What does that even mean?  Just as poor performance has its reasons (as you said), and it's helpful to try to figure out what those reasons are if possible, what may appear to be "bloße Faulheit" is more than likely the surface manifestation of something deeper.  Because it can be difficult to pinpoint what that something deeper is, and because most of the time it's not a direct, straightforward reason but a host of complexly interwoven factors, it's not healthy for you to presume to pass judgments on a student's character or disposition that may very well turn out to be completely wrong and in any case are highly likely to discourage the student and possibly lead to undesirable outcomes like learned helplessness.  The healthiest approach is to stick to the indisputable _facts_ and do what you can to promote the highest level of success among students.  *Calling a student "lazy" is not likely to achieve that. *
> Not everything that is human nature is constructive, helpful, or conducive to thriving.
> On the contrary, judgmentalism is harmful and counterproductive, while non-judgmentalism is healthy.  If a student is already struggling to get good grades, for whatever reason, it helps no one to make matters worse by making them feel inferior or worthless.  While some students may not be too bothered by it, many will, and that's enough of a reason not to do it.  We don't use offensive language, for example, just because some people may not be bothered by it.  We avoid offensive language as a rule because most people will be bothered or hurt by it, and because it's generally not constructive or fruitful to use it.



Exactly!


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> We avoid offensive language as a rule because most people will be bothered or hurt by it, and because it's generally not constructive or fruitful to use it.


Na klar, das ist doch für jeden Pädagogen selbstverständlich.
Muss man das gleich mit dem Namen "non-judgmental" belegen?


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Muss man das gleich mit dem Namen "non-judgmental" belegen?


 I wasn’t doing that.  I gave that as an example to support my point that there are things we don’t do even if _some_ people may not be (too) negatively impacted by them.  I was preempting the argument that some students may not suffer psychologically if they are called “lazy” (o. ä.).


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> In English, "non-judgmental" is a very meaningful word


Two questions:
- your first suggestion was 'tolerant', then you switched to 'non judgemental'. Are the two terms somehow equivalent, or which is the difference?
- as far as you know, is the 'non-judgemental' attitude in the Anglo-Saxon world widespread among teachers, and to what extent?

( Ich bevorzuge die Br.E. Schreibweise 'judgemental' - auch aus Aussprachegründen )


----------



## elroy

- I suggested “tolerant” as a German translation. 
- I don’t know; I hope it is!


----------

